# Ladies, what do you like/dislike when looking at guy's online dating profiles?



## dennisg1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Ladies, 

I'm just looking to get some insight on what type of things you focus on to make you either like/dislike a guy's online dating profile? And based on these things what holds a higher priority in your eyes?

For example:

1. Pictures?
- serious pics, smiling pics, candid pics, pics with kids (e.g. niece/nephew), pics doing things (e.g. hiking, beach, skiing), gym pics, no-shirt pics, etc.

2. Profile description?
- long detailed description, short description, vague description, no description, etc.

3. How long his longest relationship was?
- under a year, 2 years, 5 years, 10+ years, etc.

4. Relationship status/history?
- divorced w/ kids, divorced w/o kids, single (never married), widowed, etc.

5. Body type?
- athletic, slim, average, etc.

6. Etc. ?


----------



## Annabegins (Aug 10, 2018)

dennisg1 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I'm just looking to get some insight on what type of things you focus on to make you either like/dislike a guy's online dating profile? And based on these things what holds a higher priority in your eyes?
> 
> ...



Smiling pics or candids doing something you love to do. I’m a backpacker, so seeing pics of a guy hiking would immediately pique my interest as someone I would have something in common with. 

Keep your profile short and humorous, it’s more intriguing. 

I wouldn't divulge past relationship info in a dating profile... unless you had to to sign up. Same goes for previous relationship status.

Personally, I’m more attracted to confidence then body type. Being comfortable in your own skin goes a long way.

I wold just say think about the kind of girl you’re hoping to attract, what are you looking to get out it? Cater your profile to what you’re hoping to find in a date 🙂


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

The thing that really attracted me to my husband when I read his profile was the short but nice description of the man he is. His good character and decency shone out. He had no picture at that time(this was nearly 14 years ago) and I didn't even know what he looked like, but I was VERY interested to know more. We met 4 days later and never looked back.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

A strong profile for me is when someone knows who they are and what they like/want. It shows a go getter personality, someone who doesn’t play games, and is mature enough to know what they are looking for and who they are. Also it shows they are not desperate to just want anyone. 

I am a specific person and I want a specific type of person. Like everyone, We are not everyone’s cup of tea. 

So for an example... recently I saw a man write in his profile that he is is an old fashion renaissance man looking for a true lady, something about being a girly girl with class blah blah. I loved this because right away I knew I wasn’t his cup of tea. 

I hope that helps, I like when people are blunt about who they are and what they like.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

This might sound bad but it’s the truth... at the end of the day, I put in my filters of what I want and then I look at the profile pics to see who I am attracted to. Then lastly I look at their profiles.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I keep reading news articles how people keep trying to date people out of their league and this depresses me lol.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Girl_power said:


> I keep reading news articles how people keep trying to date people out of their league and this depresses me lol.


I always think that this is wrong, who is to say what our 'league' is and what isn't? No one is more important than anyone else.


----------

